
Guy solves over 200 CS exam problems in 4 hours - ryandougherty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_ZdcHSFGv0&t=1s
======
tromp
I stopped watching when he gets question 7 wrong, which should be C...

~~~
pxx
The person's logic is wrong: Clearly

    
    
      (0*10*10*)*10*
    

can generate two ones next to each other (choose * = 0 except for the
parenthetical, where you add pairs of 1s).

However the problem also seems completely broken.

    
    
      (0*10*10*)*10*
    

can't generate the string 01, which is clearly in the set of binary strings
with an odd number of 1s. It misses the entire set of strings that match 0*1,
in fact...

~~~
ryandougherty
Thanks for the correction! Totally my mistake.

